# XP & Hauppauge WinTV



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

Since SP3 I have a reoccurring freeze-up when using WinTV.
I used to go a half hour to an hour but now if I get 10 minutes of TV before the screen and input freezes up I am lucky.

Using KT4V-L mobo and an amd 2200+ chip w/ 133 on front side.
Any idea why XP keeps freezing and why SP3 makes it worse?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried different drivers for the WinTV? Which WinTV do you have?

That's kind of an old board, have you looked into updating your system drivers. Older VIA chipsets don't always play nice with TV capture cards.

AMD and Windows XP SP3 can have issues. Have you done anything about that? Here's what TSF has to say about it. Scroll down until you see the AMD section. I know it has to do with an eternal re-boot but it might help.

Pauldo


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Pauldo said:


> Have you tried different drivers for the WinTV? Which WinTV do you have?
> 
> That's kind of an old board, have you looked into updating your system drivers. Older VIA chipsets don't always play nice with TV capture cards.
> 
> ...


Do via chipsets agree with much of anything?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

:laugh:

that was a good one.


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

Video card: G=Force 4 AGP w/ 64MBytes AGP-NV Series V1.1 from Chaintech
M/Board: KT4V-L w/ 250MB
Not sure what you are getting at re: Power. This is a replacement power supply which I had to install a couple of years ago and data is very hard to get at would have to do major surgery. PSI-E?? and 26A x 12V =312W that seems enormous what are you trying to get at? I tend to be slow even with a hi IQ, somebody didn't like me so makes me suffer. The system was built/engineered by yours truly so no brand.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Might need some more info on your vid card. There are several different flavors of Geforce4 cards.

What WinTV card are you using?

Even without that info I can almost guarentee that the video card is your bottleneck. With your system you will need atleast an FX5200 or higher to have smooth playback and that is coming from personal experience.

I will let magnethead explain the power/vid card thing but I will say that you should take a good look at your psu if you do decide to upgrade your vid card.

Pauldo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PCIE(PCI Express) is a video card slot you don't have as you have a AGP slot which has a lower power requirement of 18 amps on the 12v rail and the pci tv card would add a little more if you have less then a 450w power supply you may have been running it at in a full load state for so long that it is starting to fail and that is what is causing the lock ups as well as many other things like a heat issue, driver issue, or memory are you running SP3 on 256 meg of Ram??
Check your Bios for a PC health page and post the voltages of the 12v,5v,3.3v readings as well as any temps listed.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Simply put, Microsoft doesn't support the use of the geforce4 cards because of their age. That said, my hybrid computer has a Geforce 4 MX4000 PCI card and runs fine under XP SP2. However, it's by no means a decent card. It's good for dual head desktop applications and thats about it. I would not expect it to play ATSC at all, but NTSC and S-vid should be fine though posswibly grainy. 

However, I believe your lock-ups are power related. AGP cards require minimum 18 amps by 4 pin molex on a dedicated power line. By comparison, PCI-e requires 26 amps via 6 or 12 pins from a dedicated power line.

A TV tuner card draws about 75 watts. 

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Configure this calculator, and select 100% peak load and 50% capacitor aging. 

Here's what it turns out for my system, I'm on a 650 watt thermaltake toughpower.

single CPU socket
high end desktop motherboard
E6750 CPU OC'd to 30 GHz at stock volts (1.38)
85% CPU TDP
2 sticks DDR2 memory
nvidia 9800GTX GPU, single card
2 IDE 7800 RPM drive
1 SATA drive
1 DVD burner
TV tuner- satelite
TV tuner- cable
TV tuner- antenna
PCI NIC
1 extra PCI card
6 USB devices
1 92mm fan
4 LED 120mm fans
1 250mm fan
100% system load
50% capacitor aging (3-4 years old)
695 Watts (I have 650)

I configured a baseline of your system, it came back roughly 450 watts?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Not saying that anyone is wrong here and you most likely are right about the psu but :grin:...

... I have run just about the same set-up as geosman as far as motherboard, cpu and tuner card and I had tons of freezing and stuttering problems until I found the right VIA drivers and put in an fx5200. And at that time I wasn't concerned about psu ratings and wattages (didn't know any better), I just put the 5200 in and enjoyed smooth playback on my HTPC (well, for the most part. VIA really doesn't like TV Tuner cards). I was running a 350watt no name at the time (and the psu had been in the machine for 4 yrs). 

Geosman, how much memory do you have? 

And please find out more info on your psu and what WinTv card you are running.

Pauldo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with that old setup anything putting out 18a on the 12v line should run it


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

Appreciate the help guys!!
Here is the Power Supply:
450W
+5v @ 32A
[email protected] 14A
-5v @ 0.5A
-12v @ 0.8A
-3.3v @ 28A
+5SB @ 2A

PC Health (values had these ranges):
CPU Temp 40 C
+5.030v to +5.058v
+12.349v to +12.532v
-5.272v to -5.372v
-12.377v to -12.400v
+3.392v to +3.424v Batt.
+5SB= +4.993 to +5.042

Video Card (AGP):
GeForce 4MX 440-SE S64M SDR

TV Card (PCI)
Hauppauge Workks WinTV NTSC 44981 Rev E-199 made in Malaysia 2004
It also had these 2 markings on the board:
HannStar V-O and 440000-05

Memory is 250 MEG on KT4V-L
There is no other info for boards on the boards per se but there may be on the install sheet that came with the TV card (doubtful).

Hope I left nothing out if so, ask hope this will be illuminating for you all.

PS
Only a thumb drive and usually off printer on USB hub. Running a 40 GB HD, 50x CD player and a TDK CD player recorder and of course FD and that is it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tha amp output needs to be a min of 18amps on the 12v line
you have
[email protected] 14A


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

There is a lot going on here that could be causing your problems. That PSU doesn't look good. The RAM is very low and that, coupled with an inadequate video card, isn't going to help.

I did find one website were it was answering questions on that motherboard and they listed out the minimum requirements for the psu (they said it was 16A on the 12 volt rail). Incredibly, they posted a screen shot of the psu running their computer and it had 12A on the 12 volt rail. They did mention that it was a tad bit below specs on the 12 volt rail. Really .

At the very least I would try updating the WinTV drivers and system drivers (VIA 4in1).

Pauldo


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Pauldo and everyone! Where would I look 4 the drivers Microsoft? or GeForce? Think I will leave the power supply alone unless I upgrade the main board/chip. Wished you all were Linux oriented I got TV signal in B&W with no sound when I tried that but that's for another day. THANKS!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

www.nvidia.com for the video card drivers.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry this is a bit late but I've been out of town.

www.hauppauge.com for the WinTv drivers. 

If your board is an MSI mobo than go to global.mis.com.tw and either use the Live Update or do the Manual Download. You want the VIA Chipset 4in1 drivers. If you don't know/can't find out your mobo manufacturer than you can go to VIA and download their generic 4in1 Chipset Drivers.

You might want to update/re-install your chipset drivers first before updating/re-installing the WinTV drivers.

What program are you using in Linux? Where did you get your drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## nicolainucleon (Dec 24, 2008)

I had the same problem after updating my geforce drivers and sp3. here is the email between myself and Hauppauge tech support. their solution worked for me, hope it works for you...

"Product: WinTV-PVR-USB2 (29xxx)
Application: wintv6
OS: xpsp2
Country: usa
Problem description: After installing the latest Nvidia GeForce 9600GT driver release (Version: 180.48, Release Date: November 19, 2008) and all the latest Windows XP updates (including SP3), my WinTV PVR freezes when it begins to record and freezes my entire computer (including task manager) when in try to close the WinTV6 application. The only way to recover is to reboot. I've used the "HCWCLEAR.EXE" file and completed a total removal of all apps and drivers, then a new install using Hauppage's installation CD file "hauppauge_cd_3.4d1.zip". The same problem occurs over and over. WinTV6 scans my channels correctly and displays the channels, but the problem only occurs when i try to record. Is this a known problem? Any suggestions? Cheers.


(Reply)
Hello,

Try this for a fix. If wintv’ s open, close it. Go to start, al programs, Hauppauge Wintv, then primary. Try setting it to any 1 of the 3 options at the bottom (DIB Draw, Force Primary or Allow Overlay). Close Primary and reopen wintv to see if that helps. Also make sure you have the latest VGA drivers in the machine.

Regards,

Brice Washington Jr.
[email protected]
Technical Support
Hauppauge ComputerWorks NewYork

http://www.hauppauge.com 

For more online information please refer to:
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_faq.html"


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is what I've done so far. Collected drivers. Bought 1G memory.
The latter seems to have helped as it is failing much less frequently but then only when the stagecoach reaches the cliffs edge.
Sorry if I seem to be moving slowly on this I am really crammed trying to get my seismic station and assorted monitors up. Will use nicolainucleon's info tho it may not be applicable to this more cheapo unit, to see if it is in the memory swapping after I get a chance to validate the drivers etc. You can see from that that I am no Windoz guru. Thanks again.


----------

